# I Can't Find this Fancy Anime Ferret!



## Zehlua (Apr 24, 2019)

This has been driving me crazy for over 10 years. I once saw an AMV with this grey/brown ferret-like character in it walking around and acting sassy on top of a pillow. She looked like a super cool character with a bow or a gem around her neck, possibly both. If I remember correctly, she was greyish brown with a purple necklace. Is she a mink? Ferret? Marten? Some whack-ass fantasy animal?! I don't know! But for the life of me, I've never been able to find this character again and watch her show! HELP!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 24, 2019)

Hmm. Once I get home I will help you look for it. Anime with animals tend to be pretty decent.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2019)

Yeah I've got no idea. At first I thought it was Slappy Squirrel but then I thought maybe it was a character from The Aristocats, but this is the closest I could get.


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 24, 2019)

I found these, either of them what you’re looking for?


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 24, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> I found these, either of them what you’re looking for?


No, she was from a more retro anime, and she was fluffier and a little more anthro. These are neat, though!


----------



## Yav (Apr 24, 2019)

sort of sounds like this guy


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 24, 2019)

IggyKoopa said:


> sort of sounds like this guy


Yeah, but fluffier, darker fur, eyelashes, and a fancy purple neck bow/jewel


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 24, 2019)

RAGH! I’ve been spending each break looking through Google images trying to find what you’re talking about, but I just can’t. I failed


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 24, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> RAGH! I’ve been spending each break looking through Google images trying to find what you’re talking about, but I just can’t. I failed


I'm also frustrated! I haven't been able to find this daggone show either! I'll have to see if I can draw what I remember of her to help!


----------



## PercyD (Apr 24, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> I'm also frustrated! I haven't been able to find this daggone show either! I'll have to see if I can draw what I remember of her to help!


Can you explain the scenario in which you encountered this character?


----------



## SkyeLegs (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't think it quite fits, but this is the closest I could find. Pretty cute, though.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 25, 2019)

SkyeLegs said:


> I don't think it quite fits, but this is the closest I could find. Pretty cute, though.


OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD THAT'S HER!!!!!! WHO IS SHE?!!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 25, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD THAT'S HER!!!!!! WHO IS SHE?!!


His name is Japolo and it's from a 6 episode OVA called Shamanic Princess.
He appears midway through the show tho

https://kissanime.ru/Anime/Shamanic-Princess-Dub


----------



## SkyeLegs (Apr 25, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD THAT'S HER!!!!!! WHO IS SHE?!!


Japolo, from Shamanic Princess!


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 25, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> His name is Japolo and it's from a 6 episode OVA called Shamanic Princess.
> He appears midway through the show tho
> 
> https://kissanime.ru/Anime/Shamanic-Princess-Dub


What's an OVA? Btw, I'm delighted to my core that this is a boy


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 25, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> What's an OVA? Btw, I'm delighted to my core that this is a boy


Original Video Animation, the term is used for miniseries that where originally released on VHS and DVD, they did this in order to save money, bypass censorship and things like that.


----------



## PercyD (Apr 25, 2019)

Looks like something from the Tenchi Muyo Universe. I like it, i want more of it-


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 25, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Looks like something from the Tenchi Muyo Universe. I like it, i want more of it-


That's what I thought at first when I saw the description, it reminded me a lot of Ryo-Ohki lol


----------



## IslaDuffy (Aug 7, 2021)

CrookedCroc said:


> Original Video Animation, the term is used for miniseries that where originally released on VHS and DVD, they did this in order to save money, bypass censorship and things like that.



This is one of the best video animations I've seen in years.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Sep 29, 2021)

So Ova has nothing to do with eggs?


----------

